
NumCommand.com – new tool for mathematics and statisitics - jph
http://www.numcommand.com
======
jph
I'm the author. Num inputs numbers and outputs statistics such as sum, range,
variance, skewness, kurtosis, quartiles, and the like.

Example: echo "1 2 3 4" | num sum => 10

Num is a small shell script written in awk. It's a lightweight way to do
descriptive statistics in the shell, without needing R/CRAN, Python/pandas, or
a compiler.

Num a work in progress. Feedback welcome. The website has examples, functions,
FAQ, and more. I'm happy to answer questions, take feature requests, and
discuss statistics.

